# Outdoor Classes in Grand Rapids



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey all,

Kent County Search and Rescue is putting on their SAR School 2011 (with the help of Fortune Bay Expedition Team). They have opened four courses for the public as a fundraising effort.

These courses are packed with information and meet the standards of various SAR and Emergency Service Agencies. If you are a SAR member or if you would just like to learn more about the subjects, then these may be for you. These will be evening courses held at the Kent County Sheriff's Department or a Kent County Location. You don't necessarily have to have the equipment and you DON'T have to be part of a SAR Agency to take them.

They are:

1. Land Navigation & Orienteering (fulfills many Boy Scout Merit Badge
requirements)
2. Survival & Improvisation
3. Human Tracking and Search Technology
4. Technical Rescue/Ropework

Fees are cheap, $20 for each class ($30 for Technical Rescue).

More info and to sign up:

http://fortunebaycompany.com/id12.html


----------

